# [SOLVED] Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

I plan on purchasing the Acer Aspire X1420 Desktop PC within the next month or so from the following link: Buy ACER X1420 | DESKTOP PC - Computer Base Units | Comet

It says it comes with Windows 7 Home Premium, however it doesn't specify whether it's 32-bit or 64-bit. Now i assume its 64-bit as it says it can take up to a maximum of 8GB of RAM, which only 64-bit systems can take advantage off. Here's the problem though, on the Acer website in the Drivers & Download section, it's only supplying 32-bit drivers for the Acer X1420, take a look below:
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / Aspire / Aspire X1420

At the top right, you'll see the "Operating System" drop down box, if you click it, you'll see there's no 64-bit driver downloads available, everything's 32-bit only. At this point you'll most likely think the model itself only has 32-bit versions installed of Windows 7, however another link from the same site would suggest otherwise: Acer Support: Specifications

As you can see, in the "Operating System" section, it clearly list "Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium *64-bit*", which suggest it obviously does support the 64-bit version. There must be 64-bit drivers out there for this model anyway, i mean what if someone upgrades in the future to the 64-bit version on this particular model, they can't just go without any chipset drivers. 

The problem is, where can you find these 64-bit drivers for the Acer Aspire X1420, if the Acer site itself doesn't supply them. Can you install 32-bit drivers on the 64-bit version ? 

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Hi I found this document Acer Support: Specifications
I wonder if the drivers are both 32 and 64 bit in the package,ok just downloaded the audio driver to check and it has 64bit included


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*



joeten said:


> Hi I found this document Acer Support: Specifications
> I wonder if the drivers are both 32 and 64 bit in the package,ok just downloaded the audio driver to check and it has 64bit included


Good thinking, i never actually thought about Downloading them and checking, so thanks alot Joe.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Apologizes for the bump...

But i was wondering, there's quite alot of drivers available to download for the Acer X1420, but i have no idea which ones are required, apart from the Chipset and Audio drivers. You'll have to visit the following page to see what i mean: Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / Aspire / Aspire X1420 ,as you can see...there's 2 Modem ones, 3 VGA's, and 2 Wireless LAN's, so which one's are required/needed ?

Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

go to device manager and expand the device and see what it is for an example modem does yours have liteon or pro-nets. then thats the driver you get.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

joeten said:


> Hi I found this document Acer Support: Specifications
> I wonder if the drivers are both 32 and 64 bit in the package,ok *just downloaded the audio driver to check and it has 64bit included*


I've just download the Audio pack as I'm preparing everything on a USB stick, and the 64bit folder your on about is for vista, not Windows 7. I'm guessing the Vista64-bit driver works for Win7 aswell though, because if you download the realtek audio driver from the internet, it says it's vista/windows7, meaning it works for both. 

Wouldn't it just be best to download the driver from here: Realtek High Definition Audio Codec (Windows Vista / Windows 7 64-bit) - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com 



oscer1 said:


> go to device manager and expand the device and see what it is for an example modem does yours have liteon or pro-nets. then thats the driver you get.


Okay, thanks for the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Hi best practice is to use the drivers from the pc makers site


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*



joeten said:


> Hi best practice is to use the drivers from the pc makers site


Well I've just downloaded both the Chipset and Audio Driver packs from the download page, extracted them and searched through them for any "Windows 7 64-bit" folders. The audio pack only has a "vista64" folder, however the Chipset pack has a folder which ends with "w7vs64". 

I've taken a few print-screens to show you what i mean:

Chipset Driver Pack:
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/757/chipsetdriverpackfolder.png

Inside the "NFref_1549_w7vs64" folder:
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/757/chipsetdriverpackfolder.png

Do i just simply click the "setup" file in that folder, and that will install the Chipset Drivers for my 64-bit Windows 7 ?

Here's what's inside the Audio Driver Pack:
http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/497/audiodriverpackfolder1.png

Inside the "Vista64" folder:
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6505/audiodriverpackfolder2.png

Once in that folder, i don't have a clue what to do, so do you mind helping us on how i would install both the chipset and audio drivers correctly for Windows 7 64-bit. 

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Hi make things simple and click on the set up .exe icon


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*



joeten said:


> Hi make things simple and click on the set up .exe icon


I would if i had the Acer Aspire X1420, but i don't, I'm preparing all the drivers for when i purchase the PC, and just want to know how to install the drivers in advanced.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Then you should have them already installed in the machine


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*



joeten said:


> Then you should have them already installed in the machine


So your saying the drivers should come pre-installed with the machine ? Well the OS does, so that's a possibility.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Ok where are you purchasing this from ie store, online, private sale as the only one where you might have any issue would be a private sale, and even then most times you get it with the drivers installed


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*



joeten said:


> Ok where are you purchasing this from ie store, online, private sale as the only one where you might have any issue would be a private sale, and even then most times you get it with the drivers installed


I'm purchasing the product from here:
Buy ACER X1420 | DESKTOP PC - Computer Base Units | Comet

One of the most reliable UK store's to date. The model comes pre-installed with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit if that gives you any indication.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Ok then your system will have what it needs to run from the get go,be sure to make recovery discs right off the bat there should be software installed to do that something like NTI cd and dvd maker, your manual will have the info and instructions on how to do it


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*



joeten said:


> Ok then your system will have what it needs to run from the get go,be sure to make recovery discs right off the bat there should be software installed to do that something like NTI cd and dvd maker, your manual will have the info and instructions on how to do it


Brilliant, having pre-installed Drivers is such a plus. Obviously i'll still have to install the drivers for my printer and other accessories, but having the OS and main drivers pre-installed will save bundles of time.

So once i arrive at the desktop on the new pc, the only thing i'll have to do before installing software is the windows updates, drivers for my printer etc etc and make a recovery disc ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Get a anti virus do not use the trial that comes bundle they cause a headache when they run out, and often it is norton or mcafee and I do not advise them at any time but that choice is yours,you can use micrsoft security essentials,avira,avast, to name just a few and they are free have them working prior to going online


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Well i plan on uninstalling alot of the pre-installed software that comes with the machine anyway, as most of it is either not required or trials. 

I currently use MSE and plan on installing that straight after i update Windows, which will before i even touch the internet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Ok this might be usefull Download | The PC Decrapifier


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Thanks Joe, appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Acer X1420 64-Bit Drivers ?*

Welcome anytime


----------

